# Jig Heads 101



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Have you ever visited your tackle stores and got confused and dazed at the overwhelming variety of jigs out there? 

OK, I'm a newbie to jigging. So, I wanted to start this post so novice like me can get some education. I'm hoping people will chime in with their experiences here.

I will get things started with the obvious. Anatomy of a jig. I probably over generalized the parts. Let me know if anything needs to be changed.

1. Head: The head makes up the eye, the shape and the size of the weight and the neck. 
2. Bend/Shank: Length and the thickness of the bend/shank 
3. Hook Gap: Critical section of the hook where this length determines how the hook will grab/hold the fish. 
4. Throat: This length needs to be long enough so the fish's lip will pass the barb
5. Point of the hook: This encompasses the point and the barb of the hook. The point should be sharp. 











Different Shapes of the Jig Head. I'm not so sure how the shape of the jig heads will determine the sinking and the action of the jig. Maybe someone can chime in.

Round Jig









Pointed Jig









Bullet Head Jig









Football Shape or Stand-up Head Jig










Please feel free to add or correct.


----------



## bait boy (Oct 19, 2007)

just add gulp


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

"Mission: Fishin' " brand jigheads are the best on the planet...PERIOD.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Railroader said:


> "Mission: Fishin' " brand jigheads are the best on the planet...PERIOD.


Those are my favorite jigs. 

Period.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

I'm old school: bucktail tipped with pork.


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

okay, i'll bite...what are "mission fishing" jigheads? i suppose i could google this & find an answer, but what makes these better, in your minds? -- are they round heads? pointed heads? what is the dif & why are they better? need to know more about jiggin-thanks!


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

fishinmama said:


> okay, i'll bite...what are "mission fishing" jigheads? i suppose i could google this & find an answer, but what makes these better, in your minds? -- are they round heads? pointed heads? what is the dif & why are they better? need to know more about jiggin-thanks!


MF jigheads are kinda teardrop shaped, with two barbs to hold the lure VERY securely. Hooks are premium quality, wide gapped, sharp, strong, nearly rust proof, and will stand up to being re-sharpened a couple of times. They are the nicest finished jigheads you'll find, and the paint stays on after repeated scuffs, bumps, etc. You'll never have to poke a hook thru the eye to get the paint out before tieing it on.

MF jigheads are an ACTUAL top quaility product, at a competitive price with the others...

MF on top, generic crap on bottom, both 1/8th oz... 










Assassins are a close second.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

I'll second the MF jig heads...TBS are awesome as well but are pretty much a local thing down here...unless he's expanded.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

You guys gotta try the Gamakatsu Max rattling jig heads. Awesome on flounder and trout!


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

fishbait said:


> You guys gotta try the Gamakatsu Max rattling jig heads. Awesome on flounder and trout!


Gotta check out the MF jig heads. They sure look nice. The hooks are super important, and I love the Gami hooks on the Max, but they sure are expensive. At over a buck per jig head, that's some serious bucks throwing them at KN.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

You can check them out here in this thread.

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=45338&highlight=rigging+gulp


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

I despise the jig on the bottom, which by the way can be found at all major retailers. You have to use a knife to open up the eye and the hook is not a good quality. And the paint itself comes off after few uses.

Also, if you compare the hook in the picture above, you can notice the top jig's overall symmetry is balanced while the one below is not. Top jig's gap is wider than the one below which allow the hook to grab hold of the fish better. 

Secondly, when you look at the barb of the hook, top one's barb is smaller and has more length after the barb for the fish's lip to go past the barb.


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Where can you buy the mission fishin' jigheads. I did not see any at my local Bass Pro.


----------



## drgrim775 (Sep 29, 2005)

http://www.jigsonline.com/catalog.aspx?Merchant=missionfishinlurecompany&DeptID=219748

Just found it...they look real nice!


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

barty b said:


> I'll second the MF jig heads...TBS are awesome as well but are pretty much a local thing down here...unless he's expanded.


You can get em on the Outer Banks. I know TWs carries them. I think you can find that at a few other places around there, too.


----------



## Crashman65 (May 29, 2007)

I like the Owner brand jigs, especially the Saltwater Bullet. XXX stong hook and the lead barbs hold a plastic extremely well. Also *very sharp* and a wide hook. Good for larger plastics/gulps.

In addition Owner "Darter and Stand-up" jigs are good for varied presentations. Good for mid to small plastics/gulps

These babies are not cheap but they are worth the $.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

In Kevin VanDam's book "Secrets of a Champion" there is a couple pages on jig hooks discussing the angle in which the line tie comes off a jig head and jig shapes. It's not a whole lot so maybe someone could provide other references.


----------



## Mudd (Jan 10, 2004)

Has anyone ever found the color of the jigheads to matter? No scientific study done but I sware the Bright Red jigheads (like the cheap one in the picture) outcatch any other color 3-1 when used for spec trout.

I've found Hank Brown's jigheads work well.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Mudd said:


> Has anyone ever found the color of the jigheads to matter? No scientific study done but I sware the Bright Red jigheads (like the cheap one in the picture) outcatch any other color 3-1 when used for spec trout.


It really depends on the situation. I pour many of the jig head I use and paint most. Some I leave plain(lead). It depends on the use and what I trying to have my bait look like. Some colors I pour I match to the bait I'm using. One note I have on the red head is it disappears to us humans very quickly in the water and I use those with white bodies alot for Rockfish. Now For spec's well uh'm Electric Chicken is my preferred body well lets just say I take some extra time on painting those heads. 

One thing on those MF jigs the hooks are what makes them and if I can find the source for those hooks (and go through my inventory) I will emply them but until then it is Jewelstix to them.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Mudd said:


> Has anyone ever found the color of the jigheads to matter? No scientific study done but I sware the Bright Red jigheads (like the cheap one in the picture) outcatch any other color 3-1 when used for spec trout.
> 
> I've found Hank Brown's jigheads work well.


I like those hank brown hookup lures too. THe jig heads stasy upright when fished accross the bottom.

ANother good one but they are not in business right now are barefoot tackle's Gitzem jigs. THey are not made anymore so whenever I see them in the red color, white, plain ot purple, Ill pick them up. the sit upright as well without falling over. Ive got a couple four ounce ones for grouper jigging.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

FYI

You can find the "Mission: Fishin" jig heads on Ebay. There is a seller who is selling pack of 6 for 10 dollars.


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Thanks SeaSalt. I actually bought some from him already.


----------

